# Recording of Watermusic with Karajan conducting the Berliner PO



## GabrielZ (Jul 18, 2013)

It seems like Karajan has made a recording of Händel's Watermusic with the Berlin Symphone Orchestra.
You can see one movement here:
https://itunes.apple.com/de/album/water-music-suite-no.-1-in/id100935561?i=100935525&l=en

I would like to obtain a copy of the complete water music of this recording (Karajan & BPO).

I have searched the web at length, to not much avail.

It seems like there was a vinyl record (by EMI), but I don't have a vinyl player, nor do I have easy access to such a player. Plus, I didn't find a source on the web that would still sell the record anyway.

My question now is: does anyone have a complete recording of that interpretation of the water music, and could that person kindly make an mp3 recording for me?

Or does anyone know where I might be able to obtain an mp3 of it?
(Noe that I am living in Germany.)

All kinds of suggestions, hints, and pointers will be much appreciated.

Best regards,
Gabriel.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

To my knowledge Karajan didn't record all 3 suites of Handel's Water Music, only parts of the 1st Suite if memory serves which is what is listed in the itunes catalog you listed.


----------



## GabrielZ (Jul 18, 2013)

realdealblues said:


> To my knowledge Karajan didn't record all 3 suites of Handel's Water Music, only parts of the 1st Suite if memory serves which is what is listed in the itunes catalog you listed.


It seems that you are right. 
I was just assuming that he recorded the complete Water Music.
Thank you very much!

Best regards,
Gabriel.


----------

